# Venezuela continues to "progress" into poverty. A repetitive history...



## Pete7469

Another example of the results "progressive" policy.



> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.



Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.



> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.



Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.



Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...


----------



## waltky

UN gonna wipe out poverty...

*UN summit to approve 15-year blueprint to eradicate poverty*
_Sep 25,`15 -- World leaders on Friday unanimously approved an ambitious and costly 15-year blueprint to eradicate extreme poverty, combat climate change and address more than a dozen other major global issues._


> Presidents, prime ministers and diplomats from the U.N.'s 193 members stood and applauded loudly after General Assembly President Mogens Lykketoft gaveled approval of the development roadmap.  Discussions on how to implement the new goals - expected to cost between $3.5 trillion and $5 trillion every year until 2030 - is expected to dominate the three-day summit that will include speeches by U.S. President Barack Obama, China's President Xi Jinping and the leaders of Egypt, India, Iran, Germany, Britain and France.  U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon told the General Assembly that the test will be implementation, calling for action from all people, everywhere, and high-level political commitment.
> 
> The agenda "embodies the aspirations of people everywhere for lives of peace, security and dignity on a healthy planet," Ban said. The goals "are a to-do list for people and planet, and a blueprint for success."  The document - called "Transforming our World: The 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development" - sets out 17 broad goals and 169 specific targets. Its overarching aims of reducing poverty and inequality and preserving the environment got strong support from Pope Francis who addressed the General Assembly immediately before the summit opened.  The non-binding goals will succeed the eight Millennium Development Goals adopted by world leaders 15 years ago.
> 
> Despite significant progress, however, the only one achieved before this year was halving the number of people living in extreme poverty, due primarily to economic growth in China.  The broad new goals include ensuring "healthy lives," quality education for all, clean water, sanitation and reliable modern energy - and achieving gender equality, making cities safe, reducing inequality within and among countries, and promoting economic growth.  Critics say they are too broad, lack accountability and will lead to disenchantment among those in the world most in need of hope.  Supporters say there is no choice but to go big in a world of expanding population, growing inequality, dwindling resources and the existential threat from global warming.
> 
> Kenya's U.N. Ambassador Macharia Kamau, one of the facilitators of negotiations, insisted in early August when the goals were agreed on by U.N. member states that the $3.5 trillion to $5 trillion needed annually is "not unattainable" because most money will come from domestic resources raised in countries, complemented by international development assistance.  But Microsoft co-founder and philanthropist Bill Gates said Thursday that "there's certainly no chance that that amount of money will be available next year," adding that "we'd be doing very well to have anywhere near that amount of money available by 2030."  Gates said, however, that if there is new innovation, for instance in nutrition by getting better seeds or a vaccine against tuberculosis, as well as economic growth, "we still think we can meet the goals, even though that specific number will be very, very hard to reach."
> 
> News from The Associated Press


----------



## Pete7469

waltky said:


> UN gonna wipe out poverty...
> 
> *UN summit to approve 15-year blueprint to eradicate poverty*
> _Sep 25,`15 -- World leaders on Friday unanimously approved an ambitious and costly 15-year blueprint to eradicate extreme poverty, combat climate change and address more than a dozen other major global issues._
> 
> 
> 
> Presidents, prime ministers and diplomats from the U.N.'s 193 members stood and applauded loudly after General Assembly President Mogens Lykketoft gaveled approval of the development roadmap.  Discussions on how to implement the new goals - expected to cost between $3.5 trillion and $5 trillion every year until 2030 - is expected to dominate the three-day summit that will include speeches by U.S. President Barack Obama, China's President Xi Jinping and the leaders of Egypt, India, Iran, Germany, Britain and France.  U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon told the General Assembly that the test will be implementation, calling for action from all people, everywhere, and high-level political commitment.
> 
> The agenda "embodies the aspirations of people everywhere for lives of peace, security and dignity on a healthy planet," Ban said. The goals "are a to-do list for people and planet, and a blueprint for success."  The document - called "Transforming our World: The 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development" - sets out 17 broad goals and 169 specific targets. Its overarching aims of reducing poverty and inequality and preserving the environment got strong support from Pope Francis who addressed the General Assembly immediately before the summit opened.  The non-binding goals will succeed the eight Millennium Development Goals adopted by world leaders 15 years ago.
> 
> Despite significant progress, however, the only one achieved before this year was halving the number of people living in extreme poverty, due primarily to economic growth in China.  The broad new goals include ensuring "healthy lives," quality education for all, clean water, sanitation and reliable modern energy - and achieving gender equality, making cities safe, reducing inequality within and among countries, and promoting economic growth.  Critics say they are too broad, lack accountability and will lead to disenchantment among those in the world most in need of hope.  Supporters say there is no choice but to go big in a world of expanding population, growing inequality, dwindling resources and the existential threat from global warming.
> 
> Kenya's U.N. Ambassador Macharia Kamau, one of the facilitators of negotiations, insisted in early August when the goals were agreed on by U.N. member states that the $3.5 trillion to $5 trillion needed annually is "not unattainable" because most money will come from domestic resources raised in countries, complemented by international development assistance.  But Microsoft co-founder and philanthropist Bill Gates said Thursday that "there's certainly no chance that that amount of money will be available next year," adding that "we'd be doing very well to have anywhere near that amount of money available by 2030."  Gates said, however, that if there is new innovation, for instance in nutrition by getting better seeds or a vaccine against tuberculosis, as well as economic growth, "we still think we can meet the goals, even though that specific number will be very, very hard to reach."
> 
> News from The Associated Press
Click to expand...


If the UN gets involved the whole world is fucked.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

sounds like a typical day in Detroit and Baltimore


----------



## Rexx Taylor

and if anyone wants to know what its like living in Venezuela, take a vacation in Oakland California,,,but bring your own weapons.


----------



## Pete7469

Rexx Taylor said:


> and if anyone wants to know what its like living in Venezuela, take a vacation in Oakland California,,,but bring your own weapons.




You should be ashamed for comparing Caracas to that hell hole. There are police in Caracas.

Not really good ones though...

Oh yeah and if you go to Caracas bring your own toilet paper too. Bring extra, you can make some money.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?


The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
Click to expand...

you mean leaves and your left hand?


----------



## Pete7469

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean leaves and your left hand?
Click to expand...


I would use his face.


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean leaves and your left hand?
Click to expand...

If that's all you gotz...the shitting is more important than the aftermath....


----------



## Rexx Taylor

maybe U2 needs to do a major concert in Venz, like they were doing in 1985 for aids,,,,but what do u call a concert to bring in 4 trillion rolls of TP to the resident of Venuzuela?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean leaves and your left hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all you gotz...the shitting is more important than the aftermath....
Click to expand...

i wonder what cavemen did? make thier hildabeast wives do all of the wiping?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
Click to expand...

if the TP crisis gets any worse, its going to resemble that Brown Noise episode of South Park.


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the TP crisis gets any worse, its going to resemble that Brown Noise episode of South Park.
Click to expand...


Heheh....The time I spent in the Army, when you are in the field and have no shit tickets, you are fucked....


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the TP crisis gets any worse, its going to resemble that Brown Noise episode of South Park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heheh....The time I spent in the Army, when you are in the field and have no shit tickets, you are fucked....
Click to expand...

well at least the 789 Quardrillion flies in South America wont go starving.


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the TP crisis gets any worse, its going to resemble that Brown Noise episode of South Park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heheh....The time I spent in the Army, when you are in the field and have no shit tickets, you are fucked....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well at least the 789 Quardrillion flies in South America wont go starving.
Click to expand...

Gotta support the cycle of life...I am more worried about guys trying to eat out women...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

waltky said:


> UN gonna wipe out poverty...
> 
> *UN summit to approve 15-year blueprint to eradicate poverty*
> _Sep 25,`15 -- World leaders on Friday unanimously approved an ambitious and costly 15-year blueprint to eradicate extreme poverty, combat climate change and address more than a dozen other major global issues._
> 
> 
> 
> Presidents, prime ministers and diplomats from the U.N.'s 193 members stood and applauded loudly after General Assembly President Mogens Lykketoft gaveled approval of the development roadmap.  Discussions on how to implement the new goals - expected to cost between $3.5 trillion and $5 trillion every year until 2030 - is expected to dominate the three-day summit that will include speeches by U.S. President Barack Obama, China's President Xi Jinping and the leaders of Egypt, India, Iran, Germany, Britain and France.  U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon told the General Assembly that the test will be implementation, calling for action from all people, everywhere, and high-level political commitment.
> 
> The agenda "embodies the aspirations of people everywhere for lives of peace, security and dignity on a healthy planet," Ban said. The goals "are a to-do list for people and planet, and a blueprint for success."  The document - called "Transforming our World: The 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development" - sets out 17 broad goals and 169 specific targets. Its overarching aims of reducing poverty and inequality and preserving the environment got strong support from Pope Francis who addressed the General Assembly immediately before the summit opened.  The non-binding goals will succeed the eight Millennium Development Goals adopted by world leaders 15 years ago.
> 
> Despite significant progress, however, the only one achieved before this year was halving the number of people living in extreme poverty, due primarily to economic growth in China.  The broad new goals include ensuring "healthy lives," quality education for all, clean water, sanitation and reliable modern energy - and achieving gender equality, making cities safe, reducing inequality within and among countries, and promoting economic growth.  Critics say they are too broad, lack accountability and will lead to disenchantment among those in the world most in need of hope.  Supporters say there is no choice but to go big in a world of expanding population, growing inequality, dwindling resources and the existential threat from global warming.
> 
> Kenya's U.N. Ambassador Macharia Kamau, one of the facilitators of negotiations, insisted in early August when the goals were agreed on by U.N. member states that the $3.5 trillion to $5 trillion needed annually is "not unattainable" because most money will come from domestic resources raised in countries, complemented by international development assistance.  But Microsoft co-founder and philanthropist Bill Gates said Thursday that "there's certainly no chance that that amount of money will be available next year," adding that "we'd be doing very well to have anywhere near that amount of money available by 2030."  Gates said, however, that if there is new innovation, for instance in nutrition by getting better seeds or a vaccine against tuberculosis, as well as economic growth, "we still think we can meet the goals, even though that specific number will be very, very hard to reach."
> 
> News from The Associated Press
Click to expand...


Good thing the USA has had a 50 Year War on Poverty. They can learn from us


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the TP crisis gets any worse, its going to resemble that Brown Noise episode of South Park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heheh....The time I spent in the Army, when you are in the field and have no shit tickets, you are fucked....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well at least the 789 Quardrillion flies in South America wont go starving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta support the cycle of life...I am more worried about guys trying to eat out women...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if there is no toilet paper in venuzuela, what do they use? Yesterdays newspapers and ferrets?
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the TP crisis gets any worse, its going to resemble that Brown Noise episode of South Park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heheh....The time I spent in the Army, when you are in the field and have no shit tickets, you are fucked....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well at least the 789 Quardrillion flies in South America wont go starving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta support the cycle of life...I am more worried about guys trying to eat out women...
Click to expand...

well hey, all those farms in Californa need compost manure,,,maybe they can work out a deal with Venuzuela.


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing our ancestors used...what evah you could find...
> 
> 
> 
> if the TP crisis gets any worse, its going to resemble that Brown Noise episode of South Park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heheh....The time I spent in the Army, when you are in the field and have no shit tickets, you are fucked....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well at least the 789 Quardrillion flies in South America wont go starving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta support the cycle of life...I am more worried about guys trying to eat out women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well hey, all those farms in Californa need compost manure,,,maybe they can work out a deal with Venuzuela.
Click to expand...

Better talk to koshergirl about that..She thinks it is a no-no to use human waste as fertilizer.....Little does she know that animal poop is being used...


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the TP crisis gets any worse, its going to resemble that Brown Noise episode of South Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh....The time I spent in the Army, when you are in the field and have no shit tickets, you are fucked....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well at least the 789 Quardrillion flies in South America wont go starving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta support the cycle of life...I am more worried about guys trying to eat out women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well hey, all those farms in Californa need compost manure,,,maybe they can work out a deal with Venuzuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better talk to koshergirla about that..She thinks it is a no-no to use human waste as fertilizer.....Little does she know that animal poop is being used...
Click to expand...

cow chit, pet chit, white human chit,,isnt it all the same chit? for all i know, every veggie I probably ate came from a farm where they mix all kinds of chit.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

being most people cannot tolerate the smell of horse&cow manure,,,,,,can you imagine telling them that the shit goes into the veggies they eat?


----------



## Toro

Venezuela is an absolute basket case.

It's amazing how these populist leftists are so ignorant of basic economics.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Pete7469 said:


> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
Click to expand...

The Vens are hungry.

When food, FOOD, is sold on the black market, b/c of a large central LEFTIST government, the country is over, it's only a matter of time before the people rise up for freedom.



anyone want to predict the side our leftist will help?


----------



## The Rabbi

Socialism delivers 100% failure.


----------



## The Rabbi

Toro said:


> Venezuela is an absolute basket case.
> 
> It's amazing how these populist leftists are so ignorant of basic economics.


No the problem is they didnt do it enough!  Just ask them.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

so if i ever want to take a weeks vacation in Venuzuela, I guess I need to bring my own drinking water and TP,,right? but is TP allowed on planes?


----------



## The Rabbi

Rexx Taylor said:


> so if i ever want to take a weeks vacation in Venuzuela, I guess I need to bring my own drinking water and TP,,right? but is TP allowed on planes?


Is Ukraine or Syria booked up that you want to go to Venezuela?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

The Rabbi said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i ever want to take a weeks vacation in Venuzuela, I guess I need to bring my own drinking water and TP,,right? but is TP allowed on planes?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ukraine or Syria booked up that you want to go to Venezuela?
Click to expand...

i heard there are 1000 single women per 400 men.


----------



## The Rabbi

Rexx Taylor said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i ever want to take a weeks vacation in Venuzuela, I guess I need to bring my own drinking water and TP,,right? but is TP allowed on planes?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ukraine or Syria booked up that you want to go to Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i heard there are 1000 single women per 400 men.
Click to expand...

Yeah but no penicillin available.


----------



## Two Thumbs

it's nightmares like this that make me route for bern.

He will make every law abiding gun owner a criminal, so people will hide their guns.
he will ruin capitalism, ruin the country and take it to the brink of destruction.

then America can kill everyone in dc and start over using the Constitution as a base and put in new laws that can prevent this idiotic shit from occurring again.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

i have a question,,,if there is no TP in venezuela, do some guys actually crap on white vehicles?


----------



## danielpalos

Pete7469 said:


> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
Click to expand...

i believe they should use their official Mint to upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most.  

one example in the agricultural sector could be to invest in state-of-the-art combines, and other forms of industrial automation.


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i believe they should use their official Mint to upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most.
> 
> one example in the agricultural sector could be to invest in state-of-the-art combines, and other forms of industrial automation.
Click to expand...

so your idea to fix this is more of the same, just harder.


that's awesome and proof leftist can't think


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i believe they should use their official Mint to upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most.
> 
> one example in the agricultural sector could be to invest in state-of-the-art combines, and other forms of industrial automation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your idea to fix this is more of the same, just harder.
> 
> 
> that's awesome and proof leftist can't think
Click to expand...

so, your idea is to just to make up something and claim it is true?


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i believe they should use their official Mint to upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most.
> 
> one example in the agricultural sector could be to invest in state-of-the-art combines, and other forms of industrial automation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your idea to fix this is more of the same, just harder.
> 
> 
> that's awesome and proof leftist can't think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, your idea is to just to make up something and claim it is true?
Click to expand...

government spending and control of everything down there caused them to be in the situation they are in now.

your answer is more tyranny, more government, more doing the wrong thing.

mine is more freedom is the answer.


but being a leftist fool, you think freedom is a bad idea.


----------



## danielpalos

no clue and no Cause; i got it.

how would modernizing production methods be worse?


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> no clue and no Cause; i got it.
> 
> how would modernizing production methods be worse?


they have no money to spend
the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking

seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.

government 'help' always makes things worse.


----------



## danielpalos

Nothing but strawmen?  Upgrading "infrastructure" is a promotion of the general welfare; and that form of investment in the general welfare.  All that is required is an official Mint.


----------



## Two Thumbs

nothing but ignorant gibberish

if you have no money to spend, the only way to get things done is by force.

but you're to dumb to figure it out, dismissed.


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> nothing but ignorant gibberish
> 
> if you have no money to spend, the only way to get things done is by force.
> 
> but you're to dumb to figure it out, dismissed.


dear, is capitalism always so useless to the right.

Socialism has recourse to an official mint that can create money almost as if by magic.  it merely requires using capitalism, for all of its worth to make money with the other Peoples' tax monies.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Well someone needs to send them a few Billion Rolls of TP before Venezuela turns into the next Detroit.


----------



## CremeBrulee

The Rabbi said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i ever want to take a weeks vacation in Venuzuela, I guess I need to bring my own drinking water and TP,,right? but is TP allowed on planes?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ukraine or Syria booked up that you want to go to Venezuela?
Click to expand...

I've been there a couple times.  It's actually quite nice.  Caracas is a bit rough but the jungles and beaches are beautiful.  The Guarapita hooch is top notch.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

CremeBrulee said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i ever want to take a weeks vacation in Venuzuela, I guess I need to bring my own drinking water and TP,,right? but is TP allowed on planes?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ukraine or Syria booked up that you want to go to Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been there a couple times.  It's actually quite nice.  Caracas is a bit rough but the jungles and beaches are beautiful.  The Guarapita hooch is top notch.
Click to expand...

how big are the palmetto bugs and do they eat people?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Rexx Taylor said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i ever want to take a weeks vacation in Venuzuela, I guess I need to bring my own drinking water and TP,,right? but is TP allowed on planes?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ukraine or Syria booked up that you want to go to Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been there a couple times.  It's actually quite nice.  Caracas is a bit rough but the jungles and beaches are beautiful.  The Guarapita hooch is top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how big are the palmetto bugs and do they eat people?
Click to expand...

hey,,,i live in Florida,,i always keep my Mag 44 handy just in case one of those 36 inch cockroaches sneaks under my front door.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Rexx Taylor said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i ever want to take a weeks vacation in Venuzuela, I guess I need to bring my own drinking water and TP,,right? but is TP allowed on planes?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ukraine or Syria booked up that you want to go to Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been there a couple times.  It's actually quite nice.  Caracas is a bit rough but the jungles and beaches are beautiful.  The Guarapita hooch is top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how big are the palmetto bugs and do they eat people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey,,,i live in Florida,,i always keep my Mag 44 handy just in case one of those 36 inch cockroaches sneaks under my front door.
Click to expand...

I don't recall seeing any roaches when I was there.   Those things you have in Florida are down right scary.  I wonder how many pets and small children they have carried off.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

CremeBrulee said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i ever want to take a weeks vacation in Venuzuela, I guess I need to bring my own drinking water and TP,,right? but is TP allowed on planes?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ukraine or Syria booked up that you want to go to Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been there a couple times.  It's actually quite nice.  Caracas is a bit rough but the jungles and beaches are beautiful.  The Guarapita hooch is top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how big are the palmetto bugs and do they eat people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey,,,i live in Florida,,i always keep my Mag 44 handy just in case one of those 36 inch cockroaches sneaks under my front door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't recall seeing any roaches when I was there.   Those things you have in Florida are down right scary.  I wonder how many pets and small children they have carried off.
Click to expand...

oh,,you never want to let your pets run loose in a very grassy/swampy back yard........lunch!


----------



## SAYIT

Two Thumbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no clue and no Cause; i got it.
> 
> how would modernizing production methods be worse?
> 
> 
> 
> they have no money to spend
> the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking
> 
> seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.
> 
> government 'help' always makes things worse.
Click to expand...


I guess you missed it.
He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."

He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Pete7469 said:


> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
Click to expand...


Almost as though despite being a major oil exporter that money isn't going back into their economy. Like someone's stealing it.


----------



## Unkotare

Panama is rapidly filling up with Venezuelans getting off the sinking ship that is Chavez-style socialism.


----------



## Two Thumbs

SAYIT said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no clue and no Cause; i got it.
> 
> how would modernizing production methods be worse?
> 
> 
> 
> they have no money to spend
> the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking
> 
> seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.
> 
> government 'help' always makes things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it.
> He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."
> 
> He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.
Click to expand...

they can make everyone a quadrillionaire, but if a loaf of bread cost 2 quadrillion...


----------



## Two Thumbs

Delta4Embassy said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost as though despite being a major oil exporter that money isn't going back into their economy. Like someone's stealing it.
Click to expand...

who is the owner?

the government?  If so that would explain everything to those that can think


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost as though despite being a major oil exporter that money isn't going back into their economy. Like someone's stealing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is the owner?
> 
> the government?  If so that would explain everything to those that can think
Click to expand...

Bad management?  The People also own and work Hoover Dam.


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost as though despite being a major oil exporter that money isn't going back into their economy. Like someone's stealing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is the owner?
> 
> the government?  If so that would explain everything to those that can think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad management?  The People also own and work Hoover Dam.
Click to expand...

ahhh, I see what you want to do.

cherry pick some bullshit from history and think you're right.

that's desperation

socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Ven.  just deal with and admit to yourself you're wrong.


----------



## Pete7469

Two Thumbs said:


> ahhh, I see what you want to do.
> 
> cherry pick some bullshit from history and think you're right.
> 
> that's desperation
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Ven.  just deal with and admit to yourself you're wrong.



Having a commonwealth interest in massive public infrastructure is not a socialist policy. 

It's also an insipid argument for collectivising a country.

If you "think" it's such a great idea, climb over the North Korea border fence. It's there to keep people in so they will let you do it.


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> Panama is rapidly filling up with Venezuelans getting off the sinking ship that is Chavez-style socialism.



So is Miami.


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several looters were arrested after the fracas, which Perez blamed on "ultra-right-wing sectors of the opposition" seeking to sow violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost as though despite being a major oil exporter that money isn't going back into their economy. Like someone's stealing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is the owner?
> 
> the government?  If so that would explain everything to those that can think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad management?  The People also own and work Hoover Dam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh, I see what you want to do.
> 
> cherry pick some bullshit from history and think you're right.
> 
> that's desperation
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Ven.  just deal with and admit to yourself you're wrong.
Click to expand...

wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.


----------



## danielpalos

SAYIT said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no clue and no Cause; i got it.
> 
> how would modernizing production methods be worse?
> 
> 
> 
> they have no money to spend
> the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking
> 
> seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.
> 
> government 'help' always makes things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it.
> He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."
> 
> He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.
Click to expand...

the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint.  I guess capitalism and a positive multiplier effect is just useless to the right


----------



## SAYIT

danielpalos said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Venezuela...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
Click to expand...


The desperate attempt to rebrand socialism as "soft and fuzzy" or "new and improved" is betrayed by its past excesses (and failures) and the devastation it causes in countries that still fall for the siren's "free lunch" call.



danielpalos said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no clue and no Cause; i got it.
> 
> how would modernizing production methods be worse?
> 
> 
> 
> they have no money to spend
> the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking
> 
> seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.
> 
> government 'help' always makes things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it.
> He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."
> 
> He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint.  I guess capitalism and a positive multiplier effect is just useless to the right
Click to expand...


There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of the results "progressive" policy.
> 
> Unsurprisingly the people responsible for the deteriorating state of affairs sound just like the moonbat messiah's sycophants in the media.
> 
> Funny how angry victims of poverty spreading, equal misery regressivism always turn out to be "right wing extremists" no matter what country on the road to failure they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looting, violence on rise in Venezuela supermarkets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as though despite being a major oil exporter that money isn't going back into their economy. Like someone's stealing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is the owner?
> 
> the government?  If so that would explain everything to those that can think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad management?  The People also own and work Hoover Dam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh, I see what you want to do.
> 
> cherry pick some bullshit from history and think you're right.
> 
> that's desperation
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Ven.  just deal with and admit to yourself you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
Click to expand...

So what part of the 'socialist government of Ven doesn't have enough money to feed it's citizens' is made up?
What part of spending money, you don't have, is a bad idea, is made up?

socialism is a fucking nightmare, you're just an idiot to keep supporting it.


----------



## Two Thumbs

SAYIT said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Venezuela...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The desperate attempt to rebrand socialism as "soft and fuzzy" or "new and improved" is betrayed by its past excesses (and failures) and the devastation it causes in countries that still fall for the siren's "free lunch" call.
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no clue and no Cause; i got it.
> 
> how would modernizing production methods be worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no money to spend
> the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking
> 
> seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.
> 
> government 'help' always makes things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it.
> He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."
> 
> He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint.  I guess capitalism and a positive multiplier effect is just useless to the right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."
Click to expand...

not grasping the difference between 'making money' and 'printing money' just put dannyboi in the eternal fool spot.  I will assume anything he says is wrong on any subject.


----------



## SAYIT

Two Thumbs said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not grasping the difference between 'making money' and 'printing money' just put dannyboi in the eternal fool spot.  I will assume anything he says is wrong on any subject.
Click to expand...


He's what I call an "Ideological Idiot" ... so completely consumed (and blinded) by his "Worker's Paradise" propaganda he not only swallows it whole, he believes everyone else must also.


----------



## danielpalos

Rexx Taylor said:


> and if anyone wants to know what its like living in Venezuela, take a vacation in Oakland California,,,but bring your own weapons.


Does unemployment compensation not exist in at-will employment States?  Why is Capitalism not flourishing due to a lack of poverty even when labor is unemployed?


----------



## danielpalos

SAYIT said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Venezuela...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The desperate attempt to rebrand socialism as "soft and fuzzy" or "new and improved" is betrayed by its past excesses (and failures) and the devastation it causes in countries that still fall for the siren's "free lunch" call.
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no clue and no Cause; i got it.
> 
> how would modernizing production methods be worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no money to spend
> the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking
> 
> seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.
> 
> government 'help' always makes things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it.
> He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."
> 
> He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint.  I guess capitalism and a positive multiplier effect is just useless to the right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."
Click to expand...

what desparate  attemp to rebrand socialism. the only ones appealing to ignorance are those on the right, with their special pleading about what socialism is.  why not admit you're simply wrong instead of appealing to ignorance.


----------



## danielpalos

SAYIT said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Venezuela...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The desperate attempt to rebrand socialism as "soft and fuzzy" or "new and improved" is betrayed by its past excesses (and failures) and the devastation it causes in countries that still fall for the siren's "free lunch" call.
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no clue and no Cause; i got it.
> 
> how would modernizing production methods be worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no money to spend
> the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking
> 
> seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.
> 
> government 'help' always makes things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it.
> He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."
> 
> He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint.  I guess capitalism and a positive multiplier effect is just useless to the right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."
Click to expand...

dear you merely need to explain how a positive multiplier effect  doesn't work under any form of capitalist regardless of socialism


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as though despite being a major oil exporter that money isn't going back into their economy. Like someone's stealing it.
> 
> 
> 
> who is the owner?
> 
> the government?  If so that would explain everything to those that can think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad management?  The People also own and work Hoover Dam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh, I see what you want to do.
> 
> cherry pick some bullshit from history and think you're right.
> 
> that's desperation
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Ven.  just deal with and admit to yourself you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what part of the 'socialist government of Ven doesn't have enough money to feed it's citizens' is made up?
> What part of spending money, you don't have, is a bad idea, is made up?
> 
> socialism is a fucking nightmare, you're just an idiot to keep supporting it.
Click to expand...

the part where people can make money with other people's money under any form of capitalism; that part dear


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Venezuela...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The desperate attempt to rebrand socialism as "soft and fuzzy" or "new and improved" is betrayed by its past excesses (and failures) and the devastation it causes in countries that still fall for the siren's "free lunch" call.
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no clue and no Cause; i got it.
> 
> how would modernizing production methods be worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have no money to spend
> the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking
> 
> seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.
> 
> government 'help' always makes things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it.
> He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."
> 
> He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint.  I guess capitalism and a positive multiplier effect is just useless to the right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not grasping the difference between 'making money' and 'printing money' just put dannyboi in the eternal fool spot.  I will assume anything he says is wrong on any subject.
Click to expand...

Where is our inflation after quantitative easing?


----------



## danielpalos

SAYIT said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not grasping the difference between 'making money' and 'printing money' just put dannyboi in the eternal fool spot.  I will assume anything he says is wrong on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's what I call an "Ideological Idiot" ... so completely consumed (and blinded) by his "Worker's Paradise" propaganda he not only swallows it whole, he believes everyone else must also.
Click to expand...

With nothing but strawman arguments.  You must be on the right.


----------



## SAYIT

danielpalos said:


> Does unemployment compensation not exist in at-will employment States?  Why is Capitalism not flourishing due to a lack of poverty even when labor is unemployed?



Your post was so stupid I spit out my gum.

1)  Unemployment Comp is INSURANCE, paid for by both employee and employer contributions.

2)  Capitalism is an economic system which do not flourish, however thanks to capitalism many individuals and societies do.

3)  There has never been a lack of poverty and neither people nor societies flourish due to a lack of it regardless of the unemployment rate.

I'm now wondering which is your greater deficiency ... knowledge or communication skills. You generally make little or no sense.


----------



## danielpalos

dear, there no appeal to ignorance of the law.


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is the owner?
> 
> the government?  If so that would explain everything to those that can think
> 
> 
> 
> Bad management?  The People also own and work Hoover Dam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh, I see what you want to do.
> 
> cherry pick some bullshit from history and think you're right.
> 
> that's desperation
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Ven.  just deal with and admit to yourself you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what part of the 'socialist government of Ven doesn't have enough money to feed it's citizens' is made up?
> What part of spending money, you don't have, is a bad idea, is made up?
> 
> socialism is a fucking nightmare, you're just an idiot to keep supporting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the part where people can make money with other people's money under any form of capitalism; that part dear
Click to expand...

So you don't understand a capitalist economy.

You don't understand that Ven failed b/c it lacks capitalism.


Try to grasp this;  In a capitalist society anyone can get rich, in a socialist society everyone is poor and no one, not even the government, can get rich


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Venezuela...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The desperate attempt to rebrand socialism as "soft and fuzzy" or "new and improved" is betrayed by its past excesses (and failures) and the devastation it causes in countries that still fall for the siren's "free lunch" call.
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have no money to spend
> the government has fucked everything up, so thinking they won't fuck it up again is just leftist thinking
> 
> seriously, doing stewpud harder isn't the answer, it never was and never will be.
> 
> government 'help' always makes things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it.
> He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."
> 
> He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint.  I guess capitalism and a positive multiplier effect is just useless to the right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not grasping the difference between 'making money' and 'printing money' just put dannyboi in the eternal fool spot.  I will assume anything he says is wrong on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is our inflation after quantitative easing?
Click to expand...



coke cost 20 cents a can in the 70's, now it's $1.20

inflation never stops, printing money devalues the money.  Everyone knows this, so I don't understand how you've missed this, unless you came of age under obama, there's not excuse not to grasp this basic idea


----------



## shadow355

Two Thumbs said:


> coke cost 20 cents a can in the 70's, now it's $1.20
> 
> inflation never stops, printing money devalues the money.  Everyone knows this, so I don't understand how you've missed this, unless you came of age under obama, there's not excuse not to grasp this basic idea


 
 One of the greatest.....and largest oil exporting countries in the world, this is hard to understand.


   Shadow 355


----------



## SAYIT

shadow355 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> coke cost 20 cents a can in the 70's, now it's $1.20
> 
> inflation never stops, printing money devalues the money.  Everyone knows this, so I don't understand how you've missed this, unless you came of age under obama, there's not excuse not to grasp this basic idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the greatest.....and largest oil exporting countries in the world, this is hard to understand.
Click to expand...


No it;s not.

Even countries with large, nationalized natural resources have financial limits and are sensitive to price fluctuations. Venezuela's gov't made big socialist promises in the face of falling demand and rising global supply of their only export product ... oil.

Their economic demise was as predictable as Greece's.


----------



## shadow355

SAYIT said:


> No it;s not.


 

The World Factbook

List of countries by oil production - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 Number 12 by 2013 estimates.

 I lost the links - but current estimates has Venezuela at #4.


     Shadow 355


----------



## SAYIT

shadow355 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Even countries with large, nationalized natural resources have financial limits and are sensitive to price fluctuations. Venezuela's gov't made big socialist promises in the face of falling demand and rising global supply of their only export product ... oil.
> 
> Their economic demise was as predictable as Greece's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Factbook
> List of countries by oil production - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Number 12 by 2013 estimates.
> I lost the links - but current estimates has Venezuela at #4.
Click to expand...


You misunderstood me. You said Venezuela's economic collapse was "hard to understand" to which I responded, "no it's not" and then explained why it's not:
"Even countries with large, nationalized natural resources have financial limits and are sensitive to price fluctuations. Venezuela's gov't made big socialist promises in the face of falling demand and rising global supply of their only export product ... oil."


----------



## Two Thumbs

shadow355 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it;s not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Factbook
> 
> List of countries by oil production - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Number 12 by 2013 estimates.
> 
> I lost the links - but current estimates has Venezuela at #4.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

Ven runs or taxes the fuck outta any industry.

The only people that are making are the leading politicians and the ones that bribe them.


----------



## SAYIT

Two Thumbs said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it;s not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Factbook
> 
> List of countries by oil production - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Number 12 by 2013 estimates.
> 
> I lost the links - but current estimates has Venezuela at #4.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ven runs or taxes the fuck outta any industry.
> 
> The only people that are making are the leading politicians and the ones that bribe them.
Click to expand...


The "let's nationalize the assets of production" (better known as stealing from the rightful owners) movement has it's downside. When revenues fall and the money gets tight, capital markets are hesitant to lend money to countries that do such things.


----------



## Pete7469

Two Thumbs said:


> So you don't understand a capitalist economy.
> 
> You don't understand that Ven failed b/c it lacks capitalism.
> 
> 
> Try to grasp this;  In a capitalist society anyone can get rich, in a socialist society everyone is poor and no one, not even the government, can get rich



I'll disagree with you on one point. The people running the system can get filthy rich if they're corrupt which they always are.

But yeah, if EVERYONE is honest the best you'll get is stagnant poverty.


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad management?  The People also own and work Hoover Dam.
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh, I see what you want to do.
> 
> cherry pick some bullshit from history and think you're right.
> 
> that's desperation
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Ven.  just deal with and admit to yourself you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what part of the 'socialist government of Ven doesn't have enough money to feed it's citizens' is made up?
> What part of spending money, you don't have, is a bad idea, is made up?
> 
> socialism is a fucking nightmare, you're just an idiot to keep supporting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the part where people can make money with other people's money under any form of capitalism; that part dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't understand a capitalist economy.
> 
> You don't understand that Ven failed b/c it lacks capitalism.
> 
> 
> Try to grasp this;  In a capitalist society anyone can get rich, in a socialist society everyone is poor and no one, not even the government, can get rich
Click to expand...

they don't lack anything but Good management


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialism is wrong and what you support leads to what is happening in Venezuela...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The desperate attempt to rebrand socialism as "soft and fuzzy" or "new and improved" is betrayed by its past excesses (and failures) and the devastation it causes in countries that still fall for the siren's "free lunch" call.
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it.
> He wants Venezuela's "official Mint" (whatever that is) to "upgrade those sectors of the economy in need the most."
> 
> He seems to believe when a country has destroyed its currency's value by issuing too much of it, the solution to their financial crisis is to buy more money printing machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint.  I guess capitalism and a positive multiplier effect is just useless to the right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not grasping the difference between 'making money' and 'printing money' just put dannyboi in the eternal fool spot.  I will assume anything he says is wrong on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is our inflation after quantitative easing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> coke cost 20 cents a can in the 70's, now it's $1.20
> 
> inflation never stops, printing money devalues the money.  Everyone knows this, so I don't understand how you've missed this, unless you came of age under obama, there's not excuse not to grasp this basic idea
Click to expand...

special pleading much?  Some inflation is useful and proves capitalism is hard at work so you don't have to.


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what.  you are the one stereotyping socialism with nothing but propaganda and rhetoric.  why not admit to yourself that you're wrong since you have nothing but follacy to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desperate attempt to rebrand socialism as "soft and fuzzy" or "new and improved" is betrayed by its past excesses (and failures) and the devastation it causes in countries that still fall for the siren's "free lunch" call.
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the private sector can make money all the time with other people's money, and they don't have recourse to a Peoples Mint.  I guess capitalism and a positive multiplier effect is just useless to the right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a significant diff between the private sector making money and the gov't printing it but I no longer have the patience to explain economics to you, Comrade, so go right ahead and crank up your "People's Mint."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not grasping the difference between 'making money' and 'printing money' just put dannyboi in the eternal fool spot.  I will assume anything he says is wrong on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is our inflation after quantitative easing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> coke cost 20 cents a can in the 70's, now it's $1.20
> 
> inflation never stops, printing money devalues the money.  Everyone knows this, so I don't understand how you've missed this, unless you came of age under obama, there's not excuse not to grasp this basic idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> special pleading much?  Some inflation is useful and proves capitalism is hard at work so you don't have to.
Click to expand...

how much do you think a loaf of bread cost in Ven pre socialism vs post socialism?

And no giving the excuse; 'uh, I can't find a loaf of bread for sale now.'


----------



## danielpalos

special pleading much?  how much was the cost of healthcare in Mogadishu when it was anarcho-capitalist, and how many poor people had healthcare.


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> special pleading much?  how much was the cost of healthcare in Mogadishu when it was anarcho-capitalist, and how many poor people had healthcare.


your ignorance is vast and your attempt to change the subject was predictable.

it's what leftist do, you lose the argument, but instead of being a man and admitting you are wrong, you change the subject.

sadly for you, it's an old tactic that has been failing for years, like socialism, it's a failed idea.


----------



## Pete7469

Two Thumbs said:


> how much do you think a loaf of bread cost in Ven pre socialism vs post socialism?
> 
> And no giving the excuse; 'uh, I can't find a loaf of bread for sale now.'



LOL... 

Moonbats... "Think"...

You also have to ask the bed wetter how much average wages were before Chavez and what they are now adjusted for massive inflation.

Weapons Grade Stupid fits liberals quite well.


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> special pleading much?  how much was the cost of healthcare in Mogadishu when it was anarcho-capitalist, and how many poor people had healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> your ignorance is vast and your attempt to change the subject was predictable.
> 
> it's what leftist do, you lose the argument, but instead of being a man and admitting you are wrong, you change the subject.
> 
> sadly for you, it's an old tactic that has been failing for years, like socialism, it's a failed idea.
Click to expand...

Nothing but appeals to ignorance?  How long did that AnCap last, without the socialism of Government.


----------



## danielpalos

Pete7469 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much do you think a loaf of bread cost in Ven pre socialism vs post socialism?
> 
> And no giving the excuse; 'uh, I can't find a loaf of bread for sale now.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> Moonbats... "Think"...
> 
> You also have to ask the bed wetter how much average wages were before Chavez and what they are now adjusted for massive inflation.
> 
> Weapons Grade Stupid fits liberals quite well.
Click to expand...

Like I said, just Bad management.  If they can afford military hardware, they can afford  to upgrade production methods.


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> special pleading much?  how much was the cost of healthcare in Mogadishu when it was anarcho-capitalist, and how many poor people had healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> your ignorance is vast and your attempt to change the subject was predictable.
> 
> it's what leftist do, you lose the argument, but instead of being a man and admitting you are wrong, you change the subject.
> 
> sadly for you, it's an old tactic that has been failing for years, like socialism, it's a failed idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but appeals to ignorance?  How long did that AnCap last, without the socialism of Government.
Click to expand...

Lets say you work in a factory.

One day you drop a hammer on your foot.  It hurts like hell, but doesn't break.

To fix the situation a normal human would buy (capitalism) some steel toed boots.
A socialist moron would get a bigger hammer b/c the smaller one didn't do the job right.


----------



## Two Thumbs

danielpalos said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much do you think a loaf of bread cost in Ven pre socialism vs post socialism?
> 
> And no giving the excuse; 'uh, I can't find a loaf of bread for sale now.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> Moonbats... "Think"...
> 
> You also have to ask the bed wetter how much average wages were before Chavez and what they are now adjusted for massive inflation.
> 
> Weapons Grade Stupid fits liberals quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, just Bad management.  If they can afford military hardware, they can afford  to upgrade production methods.
Click to expand...

they are about to have a revolution.

you think the people that will need the military are going to put money into something else?

if socialism actually worked, they would have done so years ago


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> special pleading much?  how much was the cost of healthcare in Mogadishu when it was anarcho-capitalist, and how many poor people had healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> your ignorance is vast and your attempt to change the subject was predictable.
> 
> it's what leftist do, you lose the argument, but instead of being a man and admitting you are wrong, you change the subject.
> 
> sadly for you, it's an old tactic that has been failing for years, like socialism, it's a failed idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but appeals to ignorance?  How long did that AnCap last, without the socialism of Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets say you work in a factory.
> 
> One day you drop a hammer on your foot.  It hurts like hell, but doesn't break.
> 
> To fix the situation a normal human would buy (capitalism) some steel toed boots.
> A socialist moron would get a bigger hammer b/c the smaller one didn't do the job right.
Click to expand...

Well, if you just want to engage in special pleading; then, in my version, crony capitalism charges that factory $600 for that hammer, and the injured worker suggests going vertical on a not-for-the-profit-lucre basis, for hammers.


----------



## danielpalos

Two Thumbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much do you think a loaf of bread cost in Ven pre socialism vs post socialism?
> 
> And no giving the excuse; 'uh, I can't find a loaf of bread for sale now.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> Moonbats... "Think"...
> 
> You also have to ask the bed wetter how much average wages were before Chavez and what they are now adjusted for massive inflation.
> 
> Weapons Grade Stupid fits liberals quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, just Bad management.  If they can afford military hardware, they can afford  to upgrade production methods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are about to have a revolution.
> 
> you think the people that will need the military are going to put money into something else?
> 
> if socialism actually worked, they would have done so years ago
Click to expand...

Socialism does work, we had a revolution and an experiment in truer forms of federalism.  You should be glad our Founding Fathers did such a Good job with our Social Contract and supreme law of the land; the second time.


----------

